# BEST place for online photos, blogs, etc...



## rteest1 (Dec 21, 2005)

is WHERE? 

where are your online photos? where do you blog? are you happy with that site? is it FREE?

i just want to put my photos online and i'm running into problems with every site i try. it seems they are all geared toward PC users. the software doesnt like my G3/OSX and vice versa.

opinons/suggestions appreciated!!!


----------



## limike28 (Dec 21, 2005)

While not free, and I know people have harped on it in other threads, I have been very happy with .mac. I got my account a few years ago when I first got my first iBook.  Switcher I was I embraced all things Apple.  At $99 a year (or $69 if u get it on sale)  is a good deal if you ask me.  

Tight integration with iPhoto is great for posting photos online. I also use iBlog, to blog to site as well.


----------



## rteest1 (Dec 21, 2005)

not familiar with Tight integration, but i do have iPhoto.

$99/year really isnt a whole lot of money, but i'd still prefer it to be a free service.

thanks for your input!


----------



## bobw (Dec 21, 2005)

ImageShack is free.


----------



## limike28 (Dec 21, 2005)

I think my post may be a bit misleading.  I meant that iPhoto has built in functionality to post webpages to a .Mac account.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 26, 2005)

Try flickr


----------



## powermac (Dec 27, 2005)

Yahoo is launching yahoo360 site. That you can configure with photos, blogs, etc.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 27, 2005)

Flickr is good for photos if your wanting to blog personally I prefer a private domain (one I've baught) and some blogging software such as moveable type or wordpress, although there are plenty of free blogger places about such as livejournal and pretty much everywhere else these days.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 27, 2005)

flickr or http://textamerica.com/ for photos...
blogger or livejournal for blogs - both work fine but like with any software, no one is perfect for my needs...


----------



## dmetzcher (Feb 1, 2006)

Flicker is good for Photos, but blogging at wordpress.com is supposed to be very easy as well, and has image upload capabilities. I prefer to host my own WordPress installation for my blog, but some won't want to go through all that, and wordpress.com is free. Google's Blogger.com isn't that great, but you do get exposure because you are part of the Google network. I still don't think it's worth it, though, because the exposure isn't that great, and working with Blogger's templates is annoying.


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 5, 2006)

dmetzcher: it's wordpress.org


I personally host my site on my own old iMac G3. It's a WordPress blog.


----------



## dmetzcher (Feb 5, 2006)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> dmetzcher: it's wordpress.org


No, it's wordpress.com.
wordpress.org is for people looking to host their own WordPress blog, as I do.
wordpress.com is for people who want to have the wordpress.org project host the site for them.

The question that was asked was "where do you blog? is it free?", so I thought that the user was looking to get a hosted blog and/or photos service, and suggested the hosted version of WordPress (and Flicker, in case photos were all that he/she wanted to have hosted). Not everyone can host their own site, so it's easier for many to have someone else do it for them.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2006)

You could always buy hosting and then use something like Wordpress for the journal/blog part and Coppermine for the gallery (which can be integrated with a Wordpress/Coppermine plug-in).  There's an iPhoto plugin called CopperExport that makes moving photos from iPhoto to your Coppermne gallery a no brainer (just like the .Mac intergration).

A Small Orange has decent plans and great service, starting at $30 a year.  They're also running a special ("lifetime plans") right now.


----------

